# Skiver has a cough :(



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Skiver's coughing now. We have a vet's appt today to find out what's going on. Do you think it's a complication from the coccidia? Not Kennel cough? Please! He kept us up all night, we were listening for every little sound, of course, and worried. Has anyone else's pup had a cough before? How worried should I be?

BTW, no health info can be searched out on the Dam, but the Sire comes up great, all good and healthy.

And he's doing so well on potty training! Hope that keeps up and he doesn't slide back when he gets into his 'terrible twos' stage of puppyhood


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

We just got Skiver 10 days ago from the breeder. He had Coccidia, and now he is coughing. We are taking him to the vet today, but he said it sounds like it is Kennel cough. He coughs at night, sounds like he has something caught in his throught, like a hair ball in a cat. He almost sounds croupy.

He is running around just fine, doesn't seem to be sick, but he is coughing. We haven't had him around any other dogs at all, even when he was at the vet, he was the only other dog there, except for one other, that was coming in as we were leaving. If he caught this, must have been when he was back home at the breeders. We don't have any other pets. And I don't have a cold!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jolyn, gald you're going to the vet. let us know what they say. poor puppy. Missy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. Probably just kennel cough. My daughter's dog had it and it sounds so bad, all that hacking. But everything turned out fine, and I'm sure Skiver is too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Skiver's cough*

Just checking to see how Skiver is doing, I have been thinking about him today hoping he is ok.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

*Kennel Cough*

It was Kennel cough. And we caught it early, the vet was happy with us that we recognized that he needed to come in. His lungs are clear, which is great, so he got some amoxicillin. The vet did not want to use anything with steriods, as it would interfer with the growth of his skeletal system, he is too young. We have to watch him, but he should be okay in about a week.

Just makes me mad that this is the second thing that he was sick from, and it came from the breeders. Now maybe this could happen in the best of places, but both Coccidia and Kennel Cough even made the vet make a couple of comments.

Skiver's getting fluffier every day, he's just so cute! And only has a couple of pee accidents, doing very well with potty. He just is a little biter, is teething a lot, we have to distract him from that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad you caught it early. My girls got kennel cough at a day care place I tried with them. They got the shot before they went but got it anyway!! My vet said that the vaccination is only good on certain strains of the kennel cough so as luck would have it, mine got the one that was not covered by the shot. They too went on antibiotics & were fine in about a week - 10 days.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Joanne,

Glad you took Skiver to the vet and caught it early. What a good Mom. I am sure he will be better soon.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't it so sad to hear them cough like that? Reminds me of when my kids had croup! And we are giving him the same medicine! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, See, now aren't you glad you got him out of that place!!! He may not have made it without you!! Yea, the sound is horrible,althought they act like nothing is wrong. The antibiotics will work quick!! The worst of the coughing ended in a few days, and then you just got a cough here and there later on.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

*strange question*

Okay, I have a stupid new doggie mom question. Skiver's pads on his feet are not all black. One is red, one is black, and the other two are mixed pink and black. Is that normal? The red one doesn't hurt him when I touch it, so I don't think it's inflamed, but I thought it was weird they are all different colors.

Thanks for letting me ask a strange question!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

my pups have the same thing, all different colors on their pads. You will notice the same thing on the roof of their mouths. they change colors as they get older too


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, thanks. I didn't know. I've been making sure I touch his feet and get him used to that so when he gets groomed he won't freak out when he gets his nails clipped and hair cut. So far he likes all that, as long as he's a little tired, if he's wound up, no way! He has to be playing, and running around! What a goof-ball he is!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn,

Not sure but I think the white ones are what they refer to as dewclaws. They are almost like the dogs thumb. Many recommend you trim their nails every other week. You may want to look into a nail trimmer with a guard that doesn't allow you to take too much. Just in case, its good to have styptic powder on hand to help stop the bleeding.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jolyn,

I am so glad that you caught the cannel caugh on time. Romeo had it ones and the sound of the caugh is just awful, glad he is doing well.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am happy to hear Skiver is getting better - must be such a relief. Good thing he has a caring mommy now who will take good care of him  As for the paws, Oreo is the same, some are pink, black or a mixture of the two. As for the nails, they are mostly white/clear, with 3 black ones - the lighter they are the easier it is to see the quick - it is really hard to tell with the black ones. I haven't attempted yet to cut the nails, I will have to soon - He is okay with me brushing and cleaning his eyes, but I really have to get myself to be as calm as possible to take on his nails. There has to be a first time , sometime


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Gosh, Oreo is a cutie! And Julie, your standard poodles are so beautiful


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,
Thanks for the nail trimming tips, I learn so much from this site!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jolynn,

Thanks for the compliment, but that picture really doesn't do my Poodles justice, they are much better looking in person, as is Bugsy. And yes I am partial when it comes to my furry babies.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

And I didn't mean to leave out Bugsy, what a doll! Give him a belly rub for me


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jolynn, thanks  Its amazing though, behind those cute faces, how smart and mischevious they can be  LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jolyn,

Just gave Bugsy a belly rub, he loved it and sends his love.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I think there all cuties! LOL

I'm glad Skiver is doing better... we've been through croup, and wouldn't wish it on anyone, especially a little pup. 


I have read somewhere that dewclaws should be removed on the smaller breeds, is that true for hav's as well? If so, is there a recommended age?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good question,

Bugsy came to me with his dewclaws already removed, so did Brandy (my red standard), but Romeo still has his.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

JodiM said:


> I have read somewhere that dewclaws should be removed on the smaller breeds, is that true for hav's as well? If so, is there a recommended age?


Most pups have their dewclaws removed when very young, a few days or weeks old at the most. Our breeder had them done to all the pups in her two litters so Ricky doesn't have his. Yes, they do say that it is harder to have them removed when the dog is older, but not sure just how difficult this can be.

Some don't want them removed, but basically if your dog has them, they need to be trimmed regularly or there is a risk they'll curve inward, into the pad of the foot, causing problems. They also catch on things, like carpeting, fabrics and such much more easily than the other nails.


----------

